# Jaguar 6C48 New Finder Preference



## fryke (Jun 10, 2002)

Finally! We can choose to view all windows in Column View. Phew!


----------



## aishafenton (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm most curious about what the Finder "computer" icon will replaced with?

Surly they can't leave it as the little blue iMac!?

Have they changed it in the 10.2 seeds yet??? I wonder if they'll implement a themeing option for the finder icons?


----------



## fryke (Jun 10, 2002)

Themeing options seem highly unlikely.

The iMac icon is still there, and it makes sense to me. All through the 'Classic' eon, we had the original Macintosh throughout the system. The original iMac has been a big turning point in the design of the newer Macintosh computers. So the blue iMac is cool for me.

By the way: Stability is way up from 6C35.


----------



## Shifting (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *So the blue iMac is cool for me.*



i like the blue iMac icon, too.  mainly because it looks exactly like my Indigo iMac DV...it's like Apple personalized OS X just for me! 

er, yeah, anyway, that's cool about the Finder prefs.  i don't use column view at all, but still, it's a nice addition, and certainly something that many people will be pleased about.


----------



## Hypernate (Jun 10, 2002)

In some ways, I think it'd be kick-@$$ if the OS somehow detected what computer you were using, and then displayed it as the button. Each model has a different 'ID' on it's mother board, right? So, if the OS can detect that I am using an LCD iMac, but my Dad is using a TiBook, couldn't it show an iMac LCD for me, and a TiBook for my dad's?


----------



## aishafenton (Jun 10, 2002)

Hmmm, I don't know. I think that little Indigo iMac has to go.

The original mac had little mac pictures everywhere because the software team wanted to create a synergy between the OS and the hardware.

And once the original mac had revolutionized the computer world, well it just seemed nice to keep em around.

Although the original iMacs do mark a great turning point for Apple, I don't think they are important enough to symbolize all of apple's computers... I think they should return to the original intentions of the mac and have that icon reflect your hardware.

okay. UI issues abound here, with inconsistence that would create.. but it would remind the user a little more about their hardware.. and at the end of the day apple makes money from people being aware of their hardware.

plus I don't think new mac users would know what a original iMac was.


----------



## ksuther (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aishafenton _
> *Hmmm, I don't know. I think that little Indigo iMac has to go.
> plus I don't think new mac users would know what a original iMac was. *



Are you kidding me? You'd be surprised at how many people know about Apple. Even little kids. During this last school year I had to transfer busses to get home and the second bus I'd ride was a bunch of 1st-4th graders. I'd be using my TiBook there, and almost half of them would walk by and ask me if it was an iBook. Almost everyone knows what an iMac and an iBook is 

As for column view, opening all in column view will be great as long as I have my spring-loaded columns


----------



## aishafenton (Jun 10, 2002)

Unfortunately, out here in southern Siberia (okay not quite, actually New Zealand) we don't get very much advertising for Apple.

Everyone knows Apple, but for a lot of people they have only opened their eyes since Apple started to release their new consumer line (new iMacs and iPod).

but yeah.. i guess most would know about the original coloured iMacs.. but i don't think they'd have enough brand association to understand that that iMac represents their computer.


----------



## benpoole (Jun 10, 2002)

These ad campaigns only seem to happen in the US. Usually, all that happens here in the UK is that a couple of the TV slots get some airtime in the run-up to Christmas.

But they're so "American" / out of context (i.e. only bits of a campaign rather than the whole thing), that people just think they're Gap ads, if they catch them at all...


----------



## hazmat (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *Finally! We can choose to view all windows in Column View. Phew!
> *


*

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!  AS long as the spring-loading works well in it, I will be thrilled!*


----------



## ksv (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *In some ways, I think it'd be kick-@$$ if the OS somehow detected what computer you were using, and then displayed it as the button. Each model has a different 'ID' on it's mother board, right? So, if the OS can detect that I am using an LCD iMac, but my Dad is using a TiBook, couldn't it show an iMac LCD for me, and a TiBook for my dad's? *



Ja, klar, das ist nicht ein Problem.
Aber, es would be even better if the picture was user configurable. I mean, so normal people who don't know the Terminal could change that icon to what they wanted.


----------



## fryke (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!  AS long as the spring-loading works well in it, I will be thrilled! *



They do work well in it.


----------



## alexachucarro (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *In some ways, I think it'd be kick-@$$ if the OS somehow detected what computer you were using, and then displayed it as the button. Each model has a different 'ID' on it's mother board, right? So, if the OS can detect that I am using an LCD iMac, but my Dad is using a TiBook, couldn't it show an iMac LCD for me, and a TiBook for my dad's? *



For a start, that info is already built into the OS. When you connect to the Apple sites using the Software Updates thingy, you're Mac will say: "hi, i'm a quicksilver 867 with a GeFroce 3 etc" and then the corresponding files will be replied back.

But i've already changed mine, dead easy. If you want to know, tell me. Requires a little messing about with the OS Finder.app (backed up original though!)

Take a look at me picture


----------



## toast (Jun 10, 2002)

Where did you find the picture please ?


----------



## alexachucarro (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Where did you find the picture please ? *



who are you talking to? what picture?


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 11, 2002)

I changed my computer's icon to a Cube icon that I "borrowed" from some icon package (probably the first "World of Aqua" package). just find your Finder.app file, do a "Show Package Contents", dig around th Resources, and find the file called "Computer.icns". My subject is misleading: I did _*not*_ use the terminal, but I _*did*_ log in as root to replace the file. I believe there are apps out there to let you replace system files without logging in as root OR using the terminal, but when I did this I don't think they were around yet.


----------



## toast (Jun 11, 2002)

Fryke, where did you find the picture of X.2 ?
If you made it yourself, you must have found a X.2 beta somewhere; where please ?


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

toast - the question "where do i get something i'm not suppossed to have?" is not going to get answered on this site. so don't ask the question.


----------



## toast (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry Ed, the ambiguity comes here from the French version of this window. May I translate for you what's written here: <b>Keep presentation of window when a new folder's opened in it</b>.

I hope you'll understand why I did doubt. Correct translation of the English version would have been: <B>Conserver la présentation en Colonnes</b>. Okay ?


----------



## fryke (Jun 11, 2002)

The item was changed from what you have. In Jaguar, this really means that every window opened is Columns. Apple *really* wants you to use Columns, it seems, and it makes sense. Combined with Spring Open Folders, the system is really navigable much faster and easier. Also the smoothly opening (zooming) Finder windows give me the impression of an interface right out of a science fiction movie. It's about time, I guess, since we're in the 21st century now.


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

toast - it sounds like you are asking for specific directions so you can get it too. That's what's not encouraged/allowed.  people who have betas have them, those who don't must find them elsewhere.

hey, i understand difficulties in saying exactly what you want in a second language.  

and for all - i'm not going around issuing warnings or anything like that right now. i am just trying to establish the guidelines by which i will be enforcing policy so that everyone is clear on the issues. don't sweat it, for now, if i come in and point something like this out. just try your best to follow my guidelines in the future. tranisitions are always confusing, let's all work together to make this one as little pain as possible.

hope i didn't interrupt your conversations too much.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *The item was changed from what you have. In Jaguar, this really means that every window opened is Columns. Apple *really* wants you to use Columns, it seems, and it makes sense. Combined with Spring Open Folders, the system is really navigable much faster and easier. Also the smoothly opening (zooming) Finder windows give me the impression of an interface right out of a science fiction movie. It's about time, I guess, since we're in the 21st century now. *



Outstanding!  All I use is column view.  Only thing I wish it would do, besides spring-loading, is have an option to show you in the info bar betweem the files and the top icons, is the full path of where you are.  I know you can see it by command-clicking on the icon in the title bar, but layed right out for you would be wonderful.


----------



## fryke (Jun 11, 2002)

hmm... yes, that would be cool. they could also make that editable, so you could enter a path. and if they integrated the html-engine they use in help viewer (or maybe use IE's engine, which is still the standard browser in Jaguar), you could also enter URLs there, displayed in Finder windows. and if they'd add a button named 'start' at the bottom left corner, you could 'shut down' your computer there. *laugh* ... hmm... but back on topic: they could of course make that an option. but apple is very straight forward there. they don't want you to see the paths. it looks too much unixy or windowsy. it's gotta be an all [c]lickable interface.


----------



## toast (Jun 11, 2002)

Something cool about browsing / showing paths would be the "Go to Folder" window (the one you bring front with the tidle key) which automatically completes folder names.

So all you've got to do to go to Utilities is "/" then "a" then "u" 

Ed, I read your mail. And I understand English better than I write it.


----------



## QuackingPenguin (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok..i have a little problem here, with what 'Ed' said. He said is warning people, basically not to ask where to get warez from. Now, my point is, doesn't the whole notion of being told what we can and can't ask for mean that we no longer have the right to free speech? Sure, it may be wrong to distribute warez etc, but surely thats the decision of the person looking for it, the person supplying it, and the developer to stop the process. Sure, it is technically stealing from apple to have a beta copy. But where the hell do you think they got it? They CAN'T lose money on it, they didnt sell it. And my bet is, that if someone likes the 10.2 beta, when it is released they will probably BUY it. I cant say that applies to all, but a lot i would guess. If the moderators/admins on these boards think that asking for/supplying warez etc, is wrong, why not contact the developers and tell them whats going on, let them do something about it. After all, if we cant say something as an 'anonymous' user on the internet, where can we speak freely?

Thankyou all for reading this. if you didnt read it, i'll kill you.

joking..



or am i....


----------



## ksuther (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QuackingPenguin _
> *Ok..i have a little problem here, with what 'Ed' said. He said is warning people, basically not to ask where to get warez from. Now, my point is, doesn't the whole notion of being told what we can and can't ask for mean that we no longer have the right to free speech? Sure, it may be wrong to distribute warez etc, but surely thats the decision of the person looking for it, the person supplying it, and the developer to stop the process. Sure, it is technically stealing from apple to have a beta copy. But where the hell do you think they got it? They CAN'T lose money on it, they didnt sell it. And my bet is, that if someone likes the 10.2 beta, when it is released they will probably BUY it. I cant say that applies to all, but a lot i would guess. If the moderators/admins on these boards think that asking for/supplying warez etc, is wrong, why not contact the developers and tell them whats going on, let them do something about it. After all, if we cant say something as an 'anonymous' user on the internet, where can we speak freely?
> 
> Thankyou all for reading this. if you didnt read it, i'll kill you.
> ...



Yes, you have free speech, but this is a private board, it is owned by somebody. You can't just say whatever the heck you want, there ARE rules, and one of them is to not talk about where you get warez.


----------



## fryke (Jun 13, 2002)

I also have some problems with what the new policy means to all of us. It seems like it's a bit too much like 'The Wave', if you know that book. But let's not talk about it any longer, as it's forbidden by the policy, too. We'll see how it'll all turn out.

Btw.: Column view with a smaller icon/font size is much more useable, too:


----------



## QuackingPenguin (Jun 13, 2002)

Danger Will Robberson!
I have it from reliable sources, that soon, simply making mention of the new 'policy' will earn you a reprimand. I also hear the admin staff of macosx.com are going to lobby apple hq until the company ceases production of all software and hardware that could be used to distribute, create, or make use of warez and mp3s. this includes, but is not limited to: 
*itunes (mp3s)
*disc burner (warez)
*finder (warez AND mp3s)
*quicktime (mp3s and DVD rips)

*ipod (mp3s AND warez)
*ibook (mp3s AND warez)

ANYTHING THAT CAN FRICKIN OPEN, VIEW, EDIT, COPY OR STORE FILES OF ANY TYPE.


----------



## tismey (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not going to get into a 'free speech' argument here, because it's boring and has been done to death in other parts of the forum. Ditto a conversation about warez. But lets not confuse the issues. The site has rules, one of which is that discussion of warez and where to obtain them is not allowed. This is fair enough - the last thing Admin (or any of us really)wants for this site is for it to be seen by the outside world as the place to be for obtaining links to illicit software. 
This is, by the way, completely different from the 'freedom of speech' battle that has been waged at this site of late. That was about unreasonable censorship of valid critical opinion and the lack of any kind of right to reply. Ed is doing neither of these things in his post above - simply pointing out that asking for diections to warez is not a clever thing to be doing on these boards. He's not even issued a warning. Ed (you don't need the ' marks - it's actually his name) isn't one of the bad guys, Penguin, so stop acting all persecuted. Some people here have had a seriously bad week or so on these boards and are attempting to redress the balance in an adult way, so give us half a chance, eh?


----------



## edX (Jun 13, 2002)

to be clear to fryke and everyone - the policy about not discussing policy has been dropped. discuss it all you want. disagree or agree with me and/or the policy all you want.  start a new thread about it if you want. just don't call me names in the process. you can call what i am doing names, just not me or anyone else involved in the process. definitive policy that you will be able to access and refer to in the future is being discussed at the present time.

I would like to let you see it from my position though. I volunteered to be a moderator in order that you as users might have to experiece less automatic filtering (one form of censorship). As such i am responsible for the content of the posts. If this site, particularly the forums I am responsible for, allows the dissemination of information that aids and abets illegal activity, i could be criminally prosecuted for my involvement in it. Frankly, i have too much to lose professionally to take that risk over a volunteer job. The papers in america are reporting more frequently where 'rings' of peer to peer software swapping are being shut down by federal law enforcement. Our federal law enforcement is ever expanding its powers and scope of investigation in light of the terrorist situation. Just yesterday an article in the SF Chronicle revealed that increased border patrols are catching more drug and illegal immigrant smugglers. The web police are doing the same thing. Like it or not, this is the current situation.

I would ask you to take a moment to think about how smart it is to openly engage in, or even admit to engaging in, the exchange of copyrighted material on a public platform like this site. You wouldn't go up to the security guard at a store and tell him you are going to be taking a nice shiny watch with you. You wouldn't run down the street shouting "i just stole this watch!!". You wouldn't walk up to a stranger and ask them to go steal you a watch. You wouldn't stand outside a police station and give classes on how to steal a watch. Would you?

this site is completely open to the public for viewing. Ever notice how many guests are viewing the board? For all you know, they or even other members, could be connected to law enforcement.  They don't need the software company to decide if they want to go after you, they can do it on their own. Hence the policy of not engaging in any illegal activities here is to protect all of us. It has nothing to do with my personal dislike of pirating software. That's just my opinion and you can pick it apart all you want.  

and thanks to Kent and Tismey for making good points in my defense as well.  and yes this is my real name you see. i am not hiding behind a pseudonym or anything else.  Yet one more reason i feel i must protect others and my rights to not be associated with thievery while involved in discussing more relevant issues to the mac platform.


----------



## toast (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> and yes this is my real name you see. i am not hiding behind a pseudonym or anything else.



Pseudo is just fun not hiding.

François Briatte
11 bis cours Berriat
38000 Grenoble
FRANCE

(that's in the Alps  )

MSN: ratabouini@hotmail.com


----------



## fryke (Jun 13, 2002)

The 'quotes' are from Ed, from the last page for me. Let me answer some things here.



> to be clear to fryke and everyone - the policy about not discussing policy has been dropped. discuss it all you want. disagree or agree with me and/or the policy all you want. start a new thread about it if you want. just don't call me names in the process. you can call what i am doing names, just not me or anyone else involved in the process. definitive policy that you will be able to access and refer to in the future is being discussed at the present time.



I'm very glad about this. Just let me be clear to you, Ed: I never 'called you names', in fact I think we were getting along quite well, lately. 



> I would ask you to take a moment to think about how smart it is to openly engage in, or even admit to engaging in, the exchange of copyrighted material on a public platform like this site. You wouldn't go up to the security guard at a store and tell him you are going to be taking a nice shiny watch with you. You wouldn't run down the street shouting "i just stole this watch!!".



Well, that subject is covered very well in Bruce Sterling's book 'the hacker crackdown', which you can find as a free download somewhere on the web - even with a preface by bruce sterling who says it's okay to copy the copyrighted text. read it. one thing about the 'coolness of hacking' or 'coolness of trading warez'. some people may trade warez in order to get the software they need. some might even *really* want to test it before they buy it. (for example, I'm REALLY testing Jaguar, because our graphics design shop will finally upgrade to Mac OS X when Jaguar is buyable as a shrink-wrapped box.) but most people who trade warez do it for some kick. 'hey i got thisandthat 2.3 before it's in the store!' they like to brag. 70% of hackers that go to jail do so because they brag about what they've done.



> i am not hiding behind a pseudonym or anything else. Yet one more reason i feel i must protect others and my rights to not be associated with thievery while involved in discussing more relevant issues to the mac platform.



using fake names isn't hiding behind a pseudonym per se. i certainly don't need to hide behind 'fryke' at all. it was the name i've used at game parties back in the eighties. i've just come a long way using that name. but you can go to http://story.ch to find out what the person 'behind' 'fryke' is like in real life, too. i'm a graphics designer and a writer of short stories.


----------



## edX (Jun 13, 2002)

fryke - i'm sorry. i didn't mean to imply that you were calling me names. I can see how it can be read that way and i apologize. i was more including your name as attached to the statement that we weren't allowed to discuss policy and clearing up that this 'condition' has been waved. to be even more clear - i've never had a problem with you fryke. i think you are an asset to this site.

i also apologize to all who might have been offended that i might have suggested people hide behind their pseudonyms. I was more addressing the ' ' around QP's references to me which did seem to imply (as tismey pointed out) that this wasn't my real name or something. again, i can see how it could be read that way and i'm sorry for the misunderstanding.  ( i will have to go check fryke's site out though - sounds quite interesting)

thanks for the rest of your post as well fryke. my biggest point is that there are plenty of other places to find that software to experiment with. macosx.com is just not the place for it. i mean, if one has to come here to ask, there's still a lot of other things one should be learning before one starts dealing with warez.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *this site is completely open to the public for viewing. Ever notice how many guests are viewing the board? For all you know, they or even other members, could be connected to law enforcement.  They don't need the software company to decide if they want to go after you, they can do it on their own. Hence the policy of not engaging in any illegal activities here is to protect all of us. It has nothing to do with my personal dislike of pirating software. That's just my opinion and you can pick it apart all you want.*



This is a very real concern, as well.  Anyone here about the "Pirates with Attitude" case?  About 16 people arrested as a software piracy ring.  I think the first federal case against it.  Two are good friends of mine.  One is going to federal prison for two years, and the other 18 months.


----------



## toast (Jun 14, 2002)

All of this which would never happen in my country. The froggies just don't care. The only 'electronic blame' I heard of here in france was Wanadoo, the French DSL ISP, disabling some DSL lines if you send more than 1000 mails per minute.

Anyway, I've got to add this to the debate: what won't get pirated in the US will be in Yurop.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 14, 2002)

Toast, here's something I have been wondering for a while.  Where did the term 'Frog' for French people originate?


----------



## benpoole (Jun 14, 2002)

I think it's food-related, coming from the alleged French preference for "frogs legs."

The French retaliation for the English calling them "frogs" was to label them "ros bif" ** (roast beef) due to their alleged preference for that food. I don't know what that makes Americans... "Big Macs"? 

** which is kind of weird... roast beef should surely be something life "boeuf roti"??


----------



## fryke (Jun 14, 2002)

Usually, the Americans are addressed with something like: "Ami, go home!"


----------



## toast (Jun 14, 2002)

Both right, froggies is "frog legs" derivated.
We'll call the Brits just "rosbifs" .
Americans will be "ricains" .

But I just never use those. The worst people I know are French .


----------

